# Destroy Approach Anxiety - For guys wanting to talk to girls



## timcostas (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok so I'm going through this program (I'll post link at the bottom) called destroy approach anxiety.

Before you judge me, I was just trying to find a way to get a date, and it really helped.

I guess I had a bit of an issue talking to completely strange girls to get them to go out on a date and I really would let many pretty girls pass me by on the way to work every day, I found this program on a Facebook group I'm part of. I know approach anxiety is a "pickup" term, but i feel like thats what I had so I joined a few groups to read what people were saying.

It's basically 1 video per week, where its some theory into your self psychology, some exercises that you do then your weekly exercises which they say to only do for 30 minutes per day but since some of them are fun I try going on longer especially cos i work out in the city.

Anyway, just wanted to share my thoughts, so far so good ! I haven't finished the program just yet I'm on week 4 but it's been a lot more fun than I thought.:grin2:

http://www.destroyapproachanxiety.com/ for those who want to check it out


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

It's a myth that Approach Anxiety can be destroyed within 6 weeks. The internet is full of marketing strategies. The only reason why you get better is because you go out and actively do something. It's not about the methods, it's all about you being pro-active and talk to many girls. The thing is, once you settle down and don't do it anymore, Approach Anxiety will come back. Why is that? Because you haven't worked on your deeper problems, just on the surface. To change permanently, you have to work on yourself a lot. I see a lot of guys spending money for these things because they hope to change. Trust me. It's money out of the window. You don't need any programs. Just do direct approaches during the day. It will help raising your self-confidence and communication skills.


----------



## timcostas (Apr 23, 2014)

Dude its working for me and I'm enjoying it, the program gives you daily exercises to do thats why I'm Improving and I don't feel like I have anxiety anymore. Obviously I'll have to keep doing the exercises as part of my routine, but this teaches you more about socializing rather than a "magic pill"


----------



## timcostas (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok I just found they have a free video series that goes deeper into the psychology of guys and our fears, here's the link : http://moa.ministryofattraction.com


----------

